# A Big Terrarium - Construction Journal



## roxrgneiss

A short while back a friend asked me to build a large terrarium for their greenhouse. The photos below are the current progress and future stages will be added subsequently. 

The terrarium, because of its size, location, and lack of typical enclosure is being assembled in an unusual manner. How all the pieces fit together may not be intuitive now, but in a few weeks everything should come together well.

Never made a rock wall before, so I thought I'd try my hand at it.

A section of the base:










Glass portion of the base:










Section of the backing before foam:










Other side, after foam:










Foam carved into rock wall and waterfall:



















Test fitting:



















Stream bed added:



















It's a little further along now; a channel has been carved for the stream and the rockwall/waterfall portion is coated. It's looking pretty good.

More photos to come in a few days.


Mike


----------



## Julio

Mike, just how big is this monster?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey Julio,

It's 8Lx3Hx2D. The stream is about 5'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

roxrgneiss said:


> Hey Julio,
> 
> It's 8Lx3Hx2D. The stream is about 5'.


WOW!

This is going to be interesting!


----------



## pygmypiranha

Gosh this is looking cool. I can't wait to see how it comes about.

What sort of frogs are you considering for the cage?


----------



## roxrgneiss

pygmypiranha said:


> Gosh this is looking cool. I can't wait to see how it comes about.
> 
> What sort of frogs are you considering for the cage?


Thanks! I don't think there will be any frogs in this display. There are a few tree frogs that have found their way in and inhabit the greenhouse, so maybe they will be seen around the terrarium from time to time. One of the major attractions will be orchids. There won't be a front to this display.




Still much to be done, but here's a quick update: 



















Mike


----------



## JoshH

Looks great Mike! What are you coating the foam with, concrete/grout?


----------



## roxrgneiss

JoshH said:


> Looks great Mike! What are you coating the foam with, concrete/grout?


Thanks, Josh! I'm using #1319 epoxy by Polygem. 

I wanted the 'strata' to look like sandstone, so I've been pressing sand onto the wet epoxy. I wanted something that would last and remain waterproof, so it seems like a better route than concrete. 

I got two colors of epoxy and several Tints All pigments to add some variation to the rocks. 

More to come...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sand in epoxy? That's a great idea, I must try that one day! Is the texture not too rough?


----------



## JoshH

roxrgneiss said:


> Thanks, Josh! I'm using #1319 epoxy by Polygem.
> I wanted the 'strata' to look like sandstone, so I've been pressing sand onto the wet epoxy.



Mike, #1319 is an industrial concrete flooring coating. It can be mixed with fine sand to form a slurry, then painted on with a brush. I would mix a small amount into the epoxy, then apply more sand after you paint the mix on. A very fine silica sand such as some of the reptile sands should give you the look you're going for, and will also strengthen the mix considerably. 


Epoxy and sand is a bulletproof combination......


----------



## roxrgneiss

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sand in epoxy? That's a great idea, I must try that one day! Is the texture not too rough?


Thanks, it occurred to me that real sand would make the fake rocks look a little less fake. lol 

The texture is quite rough. I used a brush attachment for a Dremel Tool to help reduce the amount of sand on the surface, so it would look less like sandstone in an arid environment... that helped a little. It certainly rough enough to draw blood if you're working in tight spaces! 



JoshH said:


> Mike, #1319 is an industrial concrete flooring coating. It can be mixed with fine sand to form a slurry, then painted on with a brush. I would mix a small amount into the epoxy, then apply more sand after you paint the mix on. A very fine silica sand such as some of the reptile sands should give you the look you're going for, and will also strengthen the mix considerably.
> 
> Epoxy and sand is a bulletproof combination......


I'm not surprised that others have thought of a similar technique. 

I haven't mixed sand in the expoxy because I am more concerned with the outer appearance. I am also hoping that, by applying only the epoxy first, it will form a good water tight seal... we'll see about that! There is also enough epoxy close to the surface to allow the various hues I mixed up to show through, which is pretty neat. In the end it does look a lot like concrete, but I'm hoping this will be less prone to cracking.

I might try mixing some sand in the epoxy and making a test piece to see what it's like to apply it with a brush.

Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

Alright, water testing is going well! Also gave the 'rocks' a dark hue.
























Stay tuned....


Mike


----------



## JoshH

Looks awesome Mike! The rockwall looks like lace rock, or very eroded sandstone....

So how many cans of pond foam did that take?!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Josh. It does have an unintentional igneous look to it in places, but I'm glad that many of the hard lines survived the expoy/sand coating.

Haha, I'm starting to tally by cases of foam at this point!  I used nearly a case after these pictures were taken today.


----------



## melas

Mike this is amazing! I can just imagine it in a viv now! Are you planning on painting this at all? If so give me a call or pm - I have been trying some things out with my mini-zoo . . . I think they would be very applicable here . . .


----------



## JoshH

roxrgneiss said:


> Thanks, Josh. It does have an unintentional igneous look to it in places, but I'm glad that many of the hard lines survived the expoy/sand coating.
> 
> Haha, I'm starting to tally by cases of foam at this point!  I used nearly a case after these pictures were taken today.


Is that the Beckett's pond foam from Home Depot, or something else?


----------



## SMenigoz

What are you planning for the back wall Mike? Did you mention whether any additional lighting will be used? Looks like I need to plan another field trip to Leesburg...
Scott


----------



## roxrgneiss

melas said:


> Mike this is amazing! I can just imagine it in a viv now! Are you planning on painting this at all? If so give me a call or pm - I have been trying some things out with my mini-zoo . . . I think they would be very applicable here . . .


Thanks, Matt! I thought about painting it, but I don't want to cover the sand. I did applied a matte finish clear coat on most of it and a couple sweeps of flat black spray paint - should have elaborated in my previous post about what I did to darken the rocks.



JoshH said:


> Is that the Beckett's pond foam from Home Depot, or something else?


It's Handi Foam. 



SMenigoz said:


> What are you planning for the back wall Mike? Did you mention whether any additional lighting will be used? Looks like I need to plan another field trip to Leesburg...
> Scott


The back is going to be foam, which I'll shave a little, and then a silicone/ABG treatment. Here and there driftwood will jut out of the BG.

I think that some cfs would be great, but I'm still trying to persuade Al. Hoping I can get some aquatics to grow this time...

By all means, come and visit! 


Mike


----------



## JoshH

Mike ~ Is this the orchid greenhouse you were telling me about?


----------



## roxrgneiss

JoshH said:


> Mike ~ Is this the orchid greenhouse you were telling me about?


Yep, it's pretty cool and he has other plants too, like Gesneriads, Carnivorous, and various tropicals. Al's Orchid Greenhouse


----------



## roxrgneiss

Time for another progress report.  The terrarium construction is nearly complete and planting should begin this weekend and carry on for a few days. 

Below are some pics of the last few major stages, I'll fill in the gaps once the planting is finished.


The Background:
























































The Pond Area:




























I think a minimalistic approach to the water area will work out well. Some wood will also be added during planting. 

More to come in about a week. 


Mike


----------



## Julio

man, it is looking sweet!!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks man, I think it's coming along pretty well too. Wait till you see the finished product!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED

looking very good


----------



## cheezus_2007

wowzer, this thing is a monster..... i'm excited to see the finished project. So far looks bomb!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys! You won't have to wait much longer!


----------



## rop21

Wow Mike, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Rod! Suspense is a killer! I can't wait to see it either.


----------



## sbye

What is the metallic color foam? It looks like Great Stuff but I have never seen it in that color before.


----------



## jpstod

Looking Fantastic

Went to the site and browsed a little..

It's a shame he does not ship Orchid Supplies....I was drooling over the Cork piece he has on the shelves..

Man I wish I had a Shop like that local

Looking fantastic so far...


----------



## roxrgneiss

sbye said:


> What is the metallic color foam? It looks like Great Stuff but I have never seen it in that color before.


It's black Handi Foam. Nice to have a darker foam color in case I miss a spot. The black sheet foam that makes up the stream bed in earlier shots is polyethylene (a type of closed-cell foam).




jpstod said:


> Looking Fantastic
> 
> Went to the site and browsed a little..
> 
> It's a shame he does not ship Orchid Supplies....I was drooling over the Cork piece he has on the shelves..
> 
> Man I wish I had a Shop like that local
> 
> Looking fantastic so far...


Thanks! Yep, it's great having a resource like this so close and Al is a wealth of knowledge too. 

If there is something you really want, send me a PM and maybe I can help.

Mike


----------



## jpstod

I would love to have all the Cork, it looks like they are tubes also..


----------



## RMB

What did you use to waterproof the plywood in the pond area?


----------



## roxrgneiss

RMB said:


> What did you use to waterproof the plywood in the pond area?


The pond area is made of glass with silicone for seams. It's in one of the photos on the first page. A coating of epoxy and sand was added also, but more for aesthetics. 

There actually wasn't any plywood used. The container adjacent to the pond area is made of 2x4s and hardiboard, which is supposed to be water resistant, but the inside was coated with silicone as a precautionary measure and to seal the seams. 

Epoxy paint is often used to seal plywood tanks.


----------



## RMB

Thanks, I'm thinking about some plywood fish tanks myself. What kind of epoxy did you use?


----------



## roxrgneiss

I used #1319 - Polygem for the rock work. It's an interesting epoxy; hardens with the plasticity of something like a dense rubber, so there is some flexibility, which is not a bad thing. I've used Armorstone by Polygem too, it's a lot harder upon curing, but that also makes it brittle as a coating. 

I'm sure there are less expensive epoxy paints that would work for your purposes.


----------



## roxrgneiss

The construction is now complete! It should take a while to get everything mounted a planted just right. 

Here are some final stages of construction and initial bromeliad mounting:


----------



## roxrgneiss

Most of the plants have been added. Waiting for the water to clear for more aquatics and a small bog section. 











































































































































Mike


----------



## frogparty

love that quesnelia.... and everything else too!
is it a marmorata cultivar?


----------



## Julio

looks great so far!!! love all the orchids in there.


----------



## Rick

That's awesome!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys! 





frogparty said:


> love that quesnelia.... and everything else too!
> is it a marmorata cultivar?


It is supposedly Q marmorata, but it could be a specific variety... perhaps growing conditions have contributed to how it looks currently.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's a lot of plants! Great build. Liking the background too.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's a lot of plants! Great build. Liking the background too.


Thanks again! It has been a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to seeing it grow. First time I've ever had a greenhouse full of plants to use, it was a little overwhelming! 


Mike


----------



## JoshH

This display looks even better in person! The rockwork is amazing, as is the plant selection


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Josh! I'm glad you were able to come by and see it. It's pretty cool to have it out where anyone can see it firsthand. Yeah, the rocks definitely look better in person. Someone came by the greenhouse today and brought some aquatics, so the pond is looking pretty cool. I'll post more pics soon.


Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

Took a few more pics today. The display is looking even better and many of the plants are acclimating. The aquatic area is looking better simply because there are more plants and the water is clear, but it will take some time to get going I think... wondering if there is enough light. A small bog was added over by the stump for a couple carnivorous plants and some live sphagnum moss. Hopefully, we can get some fish in the pond soon too.

















































































































































































Mike


----------



## Julio

looks amazing!!! love all the orchids.


----------



## Philsuma

Mike,

Your'e gonna want some glass for that!!

All the frogs are gonna get away


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks again, Julio. The display was made for orchids, so it should be a thing of beauty (with something in bloom) most of the year. And there are a few other flowering plants adding to the affect.



Philsuma said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your'e gonna want some glass for that!!
> 
> All the frogs are gonna get away


No worries, we got some motorized lasers hooked up to some receivers that know when the frogs get too close to the edge (via implanted transmitter chips ) and lights em up a little. They should learn the rules pretty quickly... that or we'll have to stock this thing like once a week!


----------



## jpstod

Philsuma said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your'e gonna want some glass for that!!
> 
> All the frogs are gonna get away


More likely to keep Frogs out..


----------



## Nate

Holy crap.... willing to sell it?


----------



## roxrgneiss

jpstod said:


> More likely to keep Frogs out..


Funny enough, there are some tree frogs wintering over in the greenhouse, so there could be frog sightings in the display, once they figure out there is a moist haven. 



Peace said:


> Holy crap.... willing to sell it?


Even if this were mine, I would have a hard time parting with it. It grows on me more every time I see it. Moving it in one piece certainly wouldn't be an option either, but it was built in sections that can be taken apart and reassembled (in theory). I've made and sold tanks on a smaller scale before though. 



Happy Holidays,
Mike


----------



## Julio

Mike, 
do you work at a green house?


----------



## JoshH

roxrgneiss said:


> Even if this were mine, I would have a hard time parting with it. It grows on me more every time I see it. Moving it in one piece certainly wouldn't be an option either, but it was built in sections that can be taken apart and reassembled (in theory). I've made and sold tanks on a smaller scale before though.


Mike, if that thing ever needs to be moved in one piece let me know. If you needed to, I could come up we could weld those beams so you would just need to empty the water feature. Then four or so guys could pick the whole thing up. All in theory of course.....


That is looking really good, and quickly too! You're going to be doing some serious pruning in the summer when the photoperiod is longer and stronger......


----------



## roxrgneiss

Julio said:


> Mike,
> do you work at a green house?


I don't, but for this project I did quite a bit of work in this greenhouse. The display was made for the greenhouse.



JoshH said:


> Mike, if that thing ever needs to be moved in one piece let me know. If you needed to, I could come up we could weld those beams so you would just need to empty the water feature. Then four or so guys could pick the whole thing up. All in theory of course.....
> 
> 
> That is looking really good, and quickly too! You're going to be doing some serious pruning in the summer when the photoperiod is longer and stronger......


That's a neat idea, never crossed my mind, but if the owner ever needs to move it that could be the way to go. It would certainly be more kind than cutting it apart in an attempt to find the hidden seams! It is a beast to move, but it can be inched along on cinder blocks, so it doesn't have to be lifted for any length of time.

Yeah, some areas of this thing are going to be seriously overgrown by spring and it might be difficult to recognize after the summer. I do hope the orchids go nuts on the BG, but at least there isn't any creeping fig, so a machete won't be needed for at least a year or so. 


Cheers,
Mike


----------



## azure89

That looks awesome, can't wait to see it when its all grown in


----------



## herpinjim

I love the terrarium. can the epoxy be used on any foam and is it safe for herps after it dries?
Jim


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks for the good words!




herpinjim said:


> I love the terrarium. can the epoxy be used on any foam and is it safe for herps after it dries?
> Jim


I think this epoxy could be used on most foams; I used it on polyurethane and polyethylene foam with no issues. This particular foam is called #1319 - if you look at the upper right of the page, there is a list of general features and one item is that this epoxy is non-toxic. I have also used Armorstone on foam with good results, including a very hard coating, whereas #1319 is a little more flexible. Flexible is good, but can tear; a harder coating is also good, but can be brittle. I have thought about using the Armorstone as a primer for #1319 or vice versa to see if these epoxies would compliment each other... maybe next time.


Mike


----------



## mellowvision

such a great display, and a sweet method of building it... You can be sure I will build something like this someday!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, it was a fun and challenging project, hope you get the chance to do something like this too. It's certainly nice to see a big project come to fruition.



I guess I had foam stuck in my head at the time, but in my last post I meant to say the particular used *epoxy* is #1319. 


Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

Update: the plants are doing very well; lots of new growth, rooting, and blooms. Most of the orchids seem to really enjoy the daily misting. It's very nice to see most of the aquatics doing well too.



One of the GH frogs:
































































Also took a video today, but had to cut it due to size restrictions on uploads, so it's now a two-part.

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/Videos/?action=view&current=VidTour_1.flv

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/Videos/?action=view&current=VidTour_2.flv

Mike


----------



## JoshH

Growing in nice!


----------



## jeeperrs

Nice display. You give me so many ideas...


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys!


----------



## markbudde

Really great work Mike. I just wish I had a greenhouse


----------



## fleshfrombone

Excuse me while I find my jaw, it's on the floor somewhere! Really amazing. The orchids look incredible, the whole thing just blows me away. I watched the vids, what is that plant called at 1:20 in the second vid? Looks like some kind of long club moss. Again very well done.


----------



## roxrgneiss

markbudde said:


> Really great work Mike. I just wish I had a greenhouse


Thanks, Mark. You and me both! Certainly was nice getting to play around in one for a change. Until then, keep the tanks over-planted.




fleshfrombone said:


> Excuse me while I find my jaw, it's on the floor somewhere! Really amazing. The orchids look incredible, the whole thing just blows me away. I watched the vids, what is that plant called at 1:20 in the second vid? Looks like some kind of long club moss. Again very well done.


Thanks for the comments. That fern is kind of like a club moss, sometimes referred to as a tassle fern - (Lycopodium) Huperzia pinifolia. That species, H. carinata, and H. squarrosa seem to be good viv choices if they are moist, but don't stay soggy, and there is some air movement. There is also a H. carinata in the left half of the viv, 1st video I think.

Mike


----------



## fleshfrombone

Can I ask where you got them? They fit so well in that setup.


----------



## roxrgneiss

fleshfrombone said:


> Can I ask where you got them? They fit so well in that setup.



I couldn't resist putting a couple divisions in this display. There is something about them that says "deep primordial forest".

Sure, they came from Charles Alford: Rareferns. He doesn't sell directly from the website; if you send him an email, he will forward his email lists a few times each year. It's chilly for shipping tropical ferns atm, so the next list will probably be sent in a couple months. If you want to know anymore, shoot me a PM, since we could get into feedback territory shortly.

Lycopodiums can get a little long for standard tanks, but something around 2' or taller could work. 

Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

Another quick update: More orchids are in bloom and for those of you who were wondering if this would ever relate to frogs, there are now two Hymenochirus sp. inhabiting the pond. No dart frogs for now, I'm afraid. A dozen neon's were also added. 




















































































I'm looking forward to seeing the background covered with roots. 











Mike


----------



## Julio

that didn't take long for the orchids to flour!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Haha, well... I cheated a little and about half of the orchid plants I added were already in spike or bud.  I think there is room for a few more, hopefully a few summer time bloomers. Fortunately, there are already some in the display that will bloom almost year round.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Absolutely stunning! Wanna hook a brother up with some divisions one of these days?


----------



## roxrgneiss

fleshfrombone said:


> Absolutely stunning! Wanna hook a brother up with some divisions one of these days?


Thanks! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Mike ,
This terrarium looks amazing! Im assuming that this will not be enclosed completely( Im only on the 5th page so far LOL
What is the large aroid looking plant by the log in thsi pic?
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/OpenAir Terrarium/IMG_2396.jpg

Todd


----------



## JoshH

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Mike ,
> This terrarium looks amazing! Im assuming that this will not be enclosed completely( Im only on the 5th page so far LOL
> What is the large aroid looking plant by the log in thsi pic?
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/OpenAir Terrarium/IMG_2396.jpg
> 
> Todd


Anthurium polyschistum


----------



## onefstsnake

Wow looks awesome.
I remember Al saying how he loved the look of our dart tanks. 

Maybe I will stop by this weekend and check it out.

Hopefully his selection is as good as I remember.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Time for an update ya'll! The warmer temperatures and higher light of spring have brought some changes to the display! The aquatic area had to be dredged before the 'photo shoot' and it could easily use another hour or two of trimming.  It certainly is nice to see it growing in so nicely, if a bit densely in places. Enjoy!



















































































































































Mike


----------



## Julio

looking pretty sweet Mike!!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Julio!


----------



## vivbulider

i love how you have dirt on the front of the tank


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks! I had fun coming up with ideas to utilize the space available. It was an unconventional build from the beginning and so it became easier to look at this project as something other than a glass dart tank where all the features need to stay in the box. Besides, I think it keeps people from leaning on the sides! lol


----------



## klik339

wow that looks amazing, what type of pump did you use to create the waterfall and how did you run the tubing?


----------



## Derek Benson

Damn, this thing is stunning. I just stumbled across the thread for the first time, pretty impressive.

I was curious though, is that larger leafed anthurium (I tihnk that's what it is?) being grown as an epiphyte? I have some in a few tree frog tanks but didn't know it could be grown like that. Also same with that Philiodendron wend imbe, it's growing epiphytically as well?


----------



## roxrgneiss

klik339 said:


> wow that looks amazing, what type of pump did you use to create the waterfall and how did you run the tubing?


Thanks, the pump is a Rena Filstar xp3. A whole was cut in the back of the 'waterfall' and the tube was adhered and sealed with silicone and epoxy. If I had it to do again, I'd use polyethylene for the whole thing, skipping the sprayfoam/polyurethane all together; the polyurethane is absolutely not close-celled.  The out-take tubing is just hooked over the side of the 'pond' tank and was literally spray-foamed and siliconed in place. There is an access to the intake from the side however.



Derek Benson said:


> Damn, this thing is stunning. I just stumbled across the thread for the first time, pretty impressive.
> 
> I was curious though, is that larger leafed anthurium (I tihnk that's what it is?) being grown as an epiphyte? I have some in a few tree frog tanks but didn't know it could be grown like that. Also same with that Philiodendron wend imbe, it's growing epiphytically as well?


Thanks, I'm happy to share! If you're referring to the one that is commonly found potted in grocery stores, it absolutely can be grown as an epiphyte, although these hybrids don't seem as picky as most species. If you are looking at the strap-leaf Anth above the 'pond', A. friedricksthalii, it is an epiphyte in nature , though it is most often grown potted. The same goes for many other Anthuriums, but they need a fair about of moisture around the roots without being soaked and I think mounting them with little or no moss/media is the way to achieve that. The roots should be allowed to lightly dry between misting/watering if possible; similar to the way you might grow a number of orchids. I think the combo of a misting system and an internal fan or vents would help provide those conditions in a tank. If you know it's an epiphyte in a wet forest or grows as a terrestrial in the wild, you might do well planting such a species in a loose mix (assuming it's grown in a humid container).

The Philo wend imbe is mounted also, but I think this plant does best very moist, so a good amount of moist sphagnum was used. The BG stays a little moist, due to near-daily misting, so most plants have been happy to spread roots across it.



Mike


----------



## vivbulider

How much did this cost


----------



## fleshfrombone

I just had to look at this again. So great. Clever screen name by the way.


----------



## JoshH

Mike ~ That thing has to be overgrown by now......got any new pics?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I totally forgot I was subscribed to this thread.. Soooooo long since theres been an update!!!


We soooooo need new photos.



Todd


----------



## Frank H

Amazing job!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys! Took me a while to realize the thread is active again. lol I'm happy that others are still enjoying this build.




vivbulider said:


> How much did this cost


Well, I've haven't really tallied the cost before, but it is probably somewhere around 5-6K (includes my labor fee), but maybe closer to 7K when all the expensive plants are considered; many were available in the GH already, but the tree fern and bromeliads were purchased just for this display. I think if a company that does this sort of thing had been contracted, the cost would have easily been over 10K, but of course it wouldn't be what it is... I'm glad to have had the time to devote to something like this, because I doubt I will again.



JoshH said:


> Mike ~ That thing has to be overgrown by now......got any new pics?


It grew in a lot over the summer! I took pics a few months back, but an update is over due, so I'll try to get pics soon for that. I removed the african violet recently, which had become a monster, but other than that it still hosts most of the original plants. 


Mike


----------



## eos

roxrgneiss said:


> It grew in a lot over the summer! I took pics a few months back, but an update is over due, so I'll try to get pics soon for that. I removed the african violet recently, which had become a monster, but other than that it still hosts most of the original plants.
> 
> 
> Mike



Can't wait for the updated pics!


----------



## roxrgneiss

As promised, I took some contemporary shots while I was at the GH today. I was there a couple weeks ago and trimmed a few things that were crowding the ground level. 

















































































































Mike


----------



## jpstod

I wish our local Nursery would do something like this


----------



## fleshfrombone

Oh god, I just had a pluerothallid overload. I love this thing.


----------



## Julio

looks great!!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys!




jpstod said:


> I wish our local Nursery would do something like this


It would be pretty nice to see some kind of display in every nursery. There is a nursery not far from here (down rt 7 for the locals) that has a big water feature in the main GH. It has a decent pool with some koi, but isn't planted; it has a large rubber plant to one side though. 



fleshfrombone said:


> Oh god, I just had a pluerothallid overload. I love this thing.


Yeah, I was excited to plant the display with so many nice pleuros sitting on a nearby bench.  Never turn down a chance to play with someones plants! 


Mike


----------



## fleshfrombone

OK Mike, I give in, you can send it to me.


----------



## dherp

INCREDIBLE looking tank i like the idea of an open front... once again INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Mike this tank turned out amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is the fern in this photo
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/OpenAir Terrarium/IMG_0012.jpg

And looks like theres some awesome looking liverwort as well!

Todd


----------



## vivbulider

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Mike this tank turned out amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What is the fern in this photo
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/OpenAir Terrarium/IMG_0012.jpg
> 
> And looks like theres some awesome looking liverwort as well!
> 
> Todd


the only fern like thing i see is club moss but theres also a orchid some type of philodedron and i can't tell what the vine is


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Oddly enough I thought it was Selaginella AKA clubmoss until I blew up the pic.
Doesnt look as much like Selaginella in the closeup.

Im also wondering what the birdsnest fern by the water area is ?

Todd


----------



## eos

Eyegasmic! Great pics


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks! Glad ya'll like it. 






Dartfrogfreak said:


> What is the fern in this photo
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/GneissRox/OpenAir Terrarium/IMG_0012.jpg
> 
> And looks like theres some awesome looking liverwort as well!
> 
> Todd


That is Edanyoa difformis. Very easy to grow; it likes warmth and lots moisture, plus it makes new plants from old fronds. I think some people grow it submerged.  It can form dense patches, but I've never seen it look like that in my tanks. BJ sells it under another name. There is also a little growing above the water feature:









The liverwort is some locally collected variety.



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Im also wondering what the birdsnest fern by the water area is ?
> 
> 
> Todd


It's Asplenium nidus, though I'm not sure if it is a specific cultivar. 




vivbulider said:


> theres also a orchid some type of philodedron and i can't tell what the vine is


The two vining Peperomias are P. prostrata and P. sp. 'Panama'. I believe those are the only other vines in that photo.






fleshfrombone said:


> OK Mike, I give in, you can send it to me.


Parcel post be ok? 


Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

UPDATE: 4/30/2011


With spring in Virginia the display is growing quickly again. It's already time to start trimming the sprawling plants. 
The only major change is the removal of the tree fern. It was a nice feature, but it did hide a good deal of the view. 
The biophytums were getting tall and needed replacing so they were pulled, too.






































































































Mike


----------



## frogface

Absolutely stunning! Thanks for the update


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey Mike, glad to see you updated this!
Looks like its growing in quite nicely!

Also is that Peperomia trinervis crawling out the front beside the water area?


Todd


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys! Felt like an update was over-due.




Dartfrogfreak said:


> Hey Mike, glad to see you updated this!
> Looks like its growing in quite nicely!
> 
> Also is that Peperomia trinervis crawling out the front beside the water area?
> 
> 
> Todd



Hey Todd,

Some P. trinervis and P. tinervula (not sure about those names, but some google images seem to support them) are growing near the water feature. I assume you are thinking of the one with silver veins. 

Mike


----------



## roberthvalera

man this thing looks expensive! So many nice plants mang.


----------



## fleshfrombone

What species is that bromeliad on the far right?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

roxrgneiss said:


> Also took a video today, but had to cut it due to size restrictions on uploads, so it's now a two-part.
> 
> Login to a private Photobucket.com album
> 
> Login to a private Photobucket.com album
> 
> Mike


It's asking for a password


----------



## roxrgneiss

fleshfrombone said:


> What species is that bromeliad on the far right?


I think it's Vriesea fenestralis. The tall one is Quesnelia marmorata.




DragonSpirit1185 said:


> It's asking for a password


Not sure what happened to those old links. Here are some new ones.

Videos :: VidTour_1.mp4 video by GneissRox - Photobucket

Videos :: VidTour_2.mp4 video by GneissRox - Photobucket


----------



## Neontra

I hope no one minds if i bring this thing back up but I think more people should see this AMAZING masterpiece and work of art!!!


----------



## skanderson

thanks for bringing this back up. its a huge inspiration for my new build.


----------



## Alegre323

Awesome isnt enough to describe this viv

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Frogger

Awesome tank! Is this tank in a public greenhouse?


----------



## powderhogg01

This is an awesome viv. It shares a lot of things in common as the project I am currently working on. I really like the stump idea! I had a question about that though, what type of wood is the stump? I found an awesome stump out hiking, it appears to be very old, and judging from the location its likely a pine. I was curious about using it in a similar fashion, any input?


----------



## Neontra

Well it depends. If you're keeping any live animals in there then the pine is toxic and if it's humid, it will break down VERY quickly (much faster than grapewood)


----------



## alpickrel

I wanted to thank Mike for the tremendous job on the jungle wall. It is the centerpiece in my greenhouse. It continues to grow and needs another pruning. I just posted a link to this thread on my Facebook business page because many of my online friends have been asking to see pictures of it and it's construction. So you may see an upswing in people accessing this thread over the next few days.


----------



## xm41907

Al, could you post a recent pic of this setup? I'm very interested in how it's grown in. Thanks!


----------



## roxrgneiss

alpickrel said:


> I wanted to thank Mike for the tremendous job on the jungle wall. It is the centerpiece in my greenhouse. It continues to grow and needs another pruning. I just posted a link to this thread on my Facebook business page because many of my online friends have been asking to see pictures of it and it's construction. So you may see an upswing in people accessing this thread over the next few days.


My thanks for the opportunity, Al. I think it turned out better than the original conception.  Yeah, it grows and grows. I think the aquatic section could use a weeding... hint, hint.  



xm41907 said:


> Al, could you post a recent pic of this setup? I'm very interested in how it's grown in. Thanks!


Hey James, glad to see you around. I didn't see your post initially, but as it happens, I visited the greenhouse a couple weeks ago and took some photos (below). 

























































Mike


----------



## xm41907

Mike, that is looking awesome! I'm probably going to be using some of your faux rock techniques with my new build. Are you still living in Leesburg?


----------



## roxrgneiss

xm41907 said:


> Mike, that is looking awesome! I'm probably going to be using some of your faux rock techniques with my new build. Are you still living in Leesburg?


Thanks, James. I moved west of the burg this past fall. Good luck with your project.


----------



## parkanz2

Gorgeous work!

I skimmed the thread but didn't see what those vines are with small leaves that are trailing down from above. The ones that are at the front of the first photo of your most recent photo post.

Thanks!


----------



## roxrgneiss

parkanz2 said:


> Gorgeous work!
> 
> I skimmed the thread but didn't see what those vines are with small leaves that are trailing down from above. The ones that are at the front of the first photo of your most recent photo post.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, I think the light-color vine is some kind of dutchman's pipe. It's growing in pots sitting on top of the display and hanging down.


----------



## roxrgneiss

This display has just seen its three-year anniversary, so it's a good occasion for a photo update. Not the best photos; camera was cold and it was getting dark. I miss the old tree fern, but it's still looking pretty lush. 































































Mike


----------



## andersonii85

Fantastic!!! 

How's the foam/fake sandstone in the aquatic section holding up?


----------



## jpstod

looking fantastic


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys. 






andersonii85 said:


> How's the foam/fake sandstone in the aquatic section holding up?



Not much has changed since its construction. A small portion of the epoxy coating pulled away from the glass when an overgrown Bolblitis was weeded out of the aquatic tank. That fern's roots had quite a firm grip. The epoxy coating the stonework foam is fine, just partially obscured by moss, creepers, etc.



Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

Overdue update.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Wow, I can't believe how cool this build is. It's amazing to see how it has changed from start to finish. Thanks for keeping us updated!

John


----------



## Spaff

Mike, I missed this up until just now. This is incredible! Excellent work putting this together and maintaining it. 

What is the long, strap-leafed aroid species on the right side, just to the left of the stump?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks guys! No end to what you can do given enough space, etc. It really has gone through some changes though. 

Maintenance has been needed from time to time since a few of the plants are basically weeds and some ferns like to volunteer themselves regularly and would completely overrun the background in a year or two. Recently, I spoke with the owner about reverting certain areas back to scratch, such as the foreground, to clean up the look a bit and watch it grow back into a jungle. Should be a fun project.

Spaff, the strap-leaf aroid is Anthurium frederichsthalii. I think the leaves are about 18"+ long. Definitely one of my favorite plants in there.


----------

